
MS Surface Pro expected to ship this month, but will it be worth the wait? - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/144803-microsoft-stores-expect-the-surface-pro-to-ship-this-month
======
twiceaday
> By hanging onto this idea of no compromises, it seems like the Surface Pro
> will be a mediocre mix between a laptop and a tablet that doesn’t
> particularly excel at being either.

Nail on the head.

------
vultatio
The battery life is the only thing that worries me. I am excited about
everything else.

~~~
hudell
I wonder if, as a laptop, I would not prefer to turn it off when I'm not using
it. That way the battery would not really be a problem.

